# Homelite Trimmer High Idle



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

It is a Model UT20772 with a ZAMA carb. I cannot find a carb number but did find what should be a body type number of 57. I only have a red plastic mixture adjustment and an idle screw. I backed the idle screw off so it is not touching the throttle plate and the idle is still too high. The model number does not show up on the Homelite site. The trimmer was new in 2002 bought from Home Depot. I am using a fresh mix of fuel.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

JimB6267 said:


> It is a Model UT20772 with a ZAMA carb. I cannot find a carb number but did find what should be a body type number of 57. I only have a red plastic mixture adjustment and an idle screw. I backed the idle screw off so it is not touching the throttle plate and the idle is still too high. The model number does not show up on the Homelite site. The trimmer was new in 2002 bought from Home Depot. I am using a fresh mix of fuel.


picture close up of the trimmer will help identify it


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

With the engine warm the idle speed is around 3700 rpm. It idles fast enough to do light trimming with no additional throttle. Moving the idle mixture screw has no effect on idle speed.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

*cable adjustment*

looks like the throttle cable is pulled tight.try looseing the screw on the throttle cable mount.the mount appers to be pulled down.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

tractionroller said:


> looks like the throttle cable is pulled tight.try looseing the screw on the throttle cable mount.the mount appers to be pulled down.


i agree


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Moving the adjusting tab had no influence on the idle speed. The sheath is free of the cable and the throttle plate is closed all the way and not in contact with the idle speed screw. The trimmer will throtle up just fine but will not idle as it should. I do not know if the high idle is a recent issue or there since new. My wife bought it new, started it and used it for a few years before I used it. I mixed the fuel, replaced line on the trim head, she used it and did not complain. At this point, is there something internal?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

air leak? 
spray carb cleaner around the gasket areas and see if the RPMs change. if so you have an air leak where you last sprayed.


----------

